# Yeti Coolers?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I looked at one yesterday in Panama City Beach.........Dang.

The cooler and lid seemed to be made extremely well, and I have to think they would hold ice for a very long time. 

The latch system I didn't think much of, and it seemed to me, for the price that there could be a lot better latch or latches used by the company making them. 

If you have one, please post your thoughts of them. Good and Bad.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great coolers. Have yet to find a cooler that had long lasting latches. I think the best lids made were on the old Icey-Teks. It was a molded handle so there was no latch to break, corrode or dry rot.

Those yeti's will hold ice for 6+ days


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

this is the yeti roughneck! This is the only cooler brand i will buy, ive had all the same hardware since 4-5 years ago when i bought it. you can throw one of these things off the bridge and still be in one piece. Garbo since we both have/or did have flats boats this was my casting platform. it also will hold ice for about ten days if fully packd. I think you should go with the roughnecks or tundra series. My cooler runs in the 185 dollar range now but was upward of 300.When I bought it but worth every penny! Any kind of drinks you put in there will be colder than any other cooler IMO! beer especially!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

You all are some high rollers spending $300 on a cooler. What does it do that an igloo cant do? Im only going fishing for a couple days at a time so i dont need it to hold ice 10 days, and i have access to an icemachine. I have the biggest igloo they make and it holds plenty of fish and drinks. I just cant spend $300+ on a cooler.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (10/1/2009)*You all are some high rollers spending $300 on a cooler. What does it do that an igloo cant do? Im only going fishing for a couple days at a time so i dont need it to hold ice 10 days, and i have access to an icemachine. I have the biggest igloo they make and it holds plenty of fish and drinks. I just cant spend $300+ on a cooler.


its the best of the best, kind of like the VS in you pic. its not that it holds ice for so long to me its the fact that you dont have topurchase a cooler every year:letsdrink


----------



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

My favorite feature of the Yeti is the rubber feet. When its loaded it won't move at all in any kind of seas. The feet are just a little something extra that an Icey Tec doesn't. The Icey Tec is a great cooler compared to an Igloo but I've had problems out of them. The lids will warp and separate allowing water to enter the cooler and melt all the ice. I placed an order for Yeti's last week and spend a good bit of time on the phone with the Yeti salesman. I had a customer that wanted the Roughneck series(Icey Tec)and the salesman talked him out of it. The Tundra series is the better cooler. It has a gasket on the lid and the rubber feet. Most people can't justify spending over $200 on a cooler, but when you use them like we do you have to have something outstanding. I have a brand new Tundra 250 withthe cushion forsale if anyone needs it.The customer I ordered it for backed out.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeti or icey tec both worth every penny it is a investment but well worth it.



I heard Yeti bought Icey Tec just what I heard. They are all most just alike (construction wise)


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I have the same Yeti Roughneck 25qt. It is worth the money. I use mine for all sorts of functions besides fishing and the ability to hold ice for long periods of time is a great feature IMO. Mine was a FREE gift from work so the price didn't factor, but I'm willing to buy another one.


----------



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes Yeti bought Icey Tec. They offer the Icey Tec as the "Roughneck" series.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *dailysaw (10/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Pinksnappercatcher (10/1/2009)*You all are some high rollers spending $300 on a cooler. What does it do that an igloo cant do? Im only going fishing for a couple days at a time so i dont need it to hold ice 10 days, and i have access to an icemachine. I have the biggest igloo they make and it holds plenty of fish and drinks. I just cant spend $300+ on a cooler.
> ...


Cant really compare coolers with fishing reels. I have the biggest igloo they make. I bought it somewhere around 2000, i still have it and it still looks good and functions great. Yea i have had to put new hinges on it but thats it. They were $5.00. I dropped it out of the boat one time, actually a buddy did and the bottom has a little dint in it but it still holds ice forlonger than i need it to. Just my opinion. I know alot of people that wouldnt spend $300+ on a fishing reel but i have several of them.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't understand what you guys are doing to coolers that you have to buy one every year.

I'm using the same Gott 120 that I bought about 20 years ago for $90. I've also got about a dozen Igloos of different sizes that I've had for about as long. I've replaced hinges and that's about it. But I do take care of my stuff and don't leave it out in the sun unless necessary.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (10/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *dailysaw (10/1/2009)*
> ...


Sure you can.. It's called performance. The yedi keeps ice longer and lasts longer. That's not debatable.Just like you believe your V/S performs better thana 706, which is quite debatable.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *welldoya (10/1/2009)*I don't understand what you guys are doing to coolers that you have to buy one every year.
> 
> I'm using the same Gott 120 that I bought about 20 years ago for $90. I've also got about a dozen Igloos of different sizes that I've had for about as long. I've replaced hinges and that's about it. But I do take care of my stuff and don't leave it out in the sun unless necessary.


hit the nail on the head with the sun damage. the hinges, the closeures, as well as the handles will break if left in the sun to long ( talking about run of the mill coolers).sure you can get replacement parts(ifthey are avalible) but dang some of the parts are not replaceable. what good is a cooler full of ice if you cant move it(no handles).i have several igloo coolers ranging from small to large. its all about durability and function imo.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Too expensive for me to buy a cooler like that. Maybe one day, but definitely not right now. I am with pinksnappercatcher on this one.

My el cheapo igloo 170 quart cooler will hold block ice for as long as I need to. I also have a couple of 5 day igloo 48 quart coolers in case I need more ice storage space. If they get destroyed, I don't have to go and cry for awhile. Instead, I just say "oh well" and then go get another. If someone stole my ENTIRE cooler selection, I would be be out..........$150 dollars???

If money were no issue, then I would get a yeti, buy a 34 foot contender, and file a lawsuit personally against NMFS. I guess I will await my sweepstakes results!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *welldoya (10/1/2009)*I don't understand what you guys are doing to coolers that you have to buy one every year.
> 
> I'm using the same Gott 120 that I bought about 20 years ago for $90. I've also got about a dozen Igloos of different sizes that I've had for about as long. I've replaced hinges and that's about it. But I do take care of my stuff and don't leave it out in the sun unless necessary.


I'm with you, I have igloo coolers I've had for 5-10 years and like you said you just need to replace the hinges every 4 or 5 years and your good. The new igloo coolers at the Marine Stores have stainless hinges and latches and are still half of what a yeti is. I guess if you have so much money you don't know what to spend it on then buy a yeti, I just can't justify it!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Careful with the yeti cooler comments you'll get in trouble on here.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I think its funny when people pretty much talk down to people causeyou have high end gear, ie. VS, Yeti, high end rods, what ever it might be.I buy the best I can afford on everything I have whether its a gun, reel, truck, hooker but I dont look down on people who dosent have highend things. I guess what Im saying is people who would never spend the money of something like this is more tempted to call the person who would crazy. If someone wants to gold plate a turd more power to him its his money. Now dont take this the wrong way and think im saying if you dont have what I have you got crap. People have different incomes, priorities, lifestyles but dont give someone a hard time because the dropped money on something they want.

Reminds me I need to place an order with Yeti this week. Need one?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Splittine (10/1/2009)*I think its funny when people pretty much talk down to people causeyou have high end gear, ie. VS, Yeti, high end rods, what ever it might be.I buy the best I can afford on everything I have whether its a gun, reel, truck, hooker but I dont look down on people who dosent have highend things. I guess what Im saying is people who would never spend the money of something like this is more tempted to call the person who would crazy. If someone wants to gold plate a turd more power to him its his money. Now dont take this the wrong way and think im saying if you dont have what I have you got crap. People have different incomes, priorities, lifestyles but dont give someone a hard time because the dropped money on something they want.
> 
> Reminds me I need to place an order with Yeti this week. Need one?


Sure ill take one since your buying. Ill take the small size or medium, which ever one you want to get the poor broke guy that wants a good cool cooler. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *Splittine (10/1/2009)*I think its funny when people pretty much talk down to people causeyou have high end gear, ie. VS, Yeti, high end rods, what ever it might be.I buy the best I can afford on everything I have whether its a gun, reel, truck, hooker but I dont look down on people who dosent have highend things. I guess what Im saying is people who would never spend the money of something like this is more tempted to call the person who would crazy. If someone wants to gold plate a turd more power to him its his money. Now dont take this the wrong way and think im saying if you dont have what I have you got crap. People have different incomes, priorities, lifestyles but dont give someone a hard time because the dropped money on something they want.
> 
> Reminds me I need to place an order with Yeti this week. Need one?


hhhhaa hhhhaa He said hooker and turd. hhhaaa hhhaa.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have4 (170, 2 95's and a 55). I cringe when I think about how much $$ I have spent in cheap ass coolers over the last 20 years.Like was said above, I buy the best stuff I can afford or save $$ until I can. You dont have to be rich to have nice things, ya just have to plan.


Mike


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I doubt you will find a better cooler than Yeti. Go to their web site ( http://www.yeticoolers.com ) and watch the videos of how durable they are.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Tim Barry ( BAYWATCH TOWERS ) (10/1/2009)*I doubt you will find a better cooler than Yeti. Go to their web site ( http://www.yeticoolers.com ) and watch the videos of how durable they are.


Welcome back!!! :clap

I thought you posted your last post on the PFF for some reason. 

I'll have to find that thread again.


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

A few years ago some friends and I went on a 36hr. tuna trip, we tied coolers full of ice all over the hard top of my Luhrs. We noticed that the Colemans kept ice alot better than the Igloo, but neither could come close to comparing with the Icey-Tek. If you are going to fish 8hrs. Coleman is the way to go but if you are going to fish for a couple days you better have an ice maker or an Icey-Tek (Yeti). I won`t leave home without mine.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Splittine (10/1/2009)*I think its funny when people pretty much talk down to people causeyou have high end gear, ie. VS, Yeti, high end rods, what ever it might be.I buy the best I can afford on everything I have whether its a gun, reel, truck, hooker but I dont look down on people who dosent have highend things. I guess what Im saying is people who would never spend the money of something like this is more tempted to call the person who would crazy. If someone wants to gold plate a turd more power to him its his money. Now dont take this the wrong way and think im saying if you dont have what I have you got crap. People have different incomes, priorities, lifestyles but dont give someone a hard time because the dropped money on something they want.
> 
> Reminds me I need to place an order with Yeti this week. Need one?


Well said.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Splittine (10/1/2009)*I think its funny when people pretty much talk down to people causeyou have high end gear, ie. VS, Yeti, high end rods, what ever it might be.I buy the best I can afford on everything I have whether its a gun, reel, truck, hooker but I dont look down on people who dosent have highend things. I guess what Im saying is people who would never spend the money of something like this is more tempted to call the person who would crazy. If someone wants to gold plate a turd more power to him its his money. Now dont take this the wrong way and think im saying if you dont have what I have you got crap. People have different incomes, priorities, lifestyles but dont give someone a hard time because the dropped money on something they want.
> 
> Reminds me I need to place an order with Yeti this week. Need one?


I look down on people who buy cheap hookers. Glad you're not one of them.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a couple yetis and icey-teks and they are fine coolers but we just purchased a 320 Engel and I have to say it is definately the best cooler I have ever used!


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

*You couldn't use a igloo as a casting platform, just not durable enough!*


----------

